# Fish Profiles February Aquascaping Contest Winner!!!



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi guys,

I entered the 10 gal tank that I use as my Avatar in the Fish Profiles February Aquascaping Contest in the Freshwater/Brackish Planted category, and I won first place. 

To see results go here http://www.fishprofiles.com/interactive/forums/thread.asp?id=31693&page=1

Cheers, CD


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

Congrats! 

I noticed you are from Joshua Tree. If you don't mind my asking...where do you buy your plants...and fish?? I'm still deciding where I want to shop out here...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

```
=D>
```
Congratulations!!


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx for the congrats, 
I can't believe there have been so many views and only 2 responses, OH Well.

guppygirly,

Your in the Hi Desert too?

For the more common plants I go to the PetSmart in Victorville.
For more unusual plants I check the "For Sale or Trade" threads on this, 
and a couple of other sites. 
Don't be afraid of having plants mailed to you. 
I've done it 3 times and it has always worked out O.K.

For Fish, locally I go to Desert Pets in Yucca Valley.
When I want to make a day trip I go to either 
Fish Fantasy
7201 Arlington Avenue Suite C, Riverside, CA 92503
(909) 509-4607 
Or
Elliott's Pet Emporium
891 So. "E" St.
San Bernardino, CA 93408
(909) 383-2343

Both of these shops have large selections and are well worth the drive.

Cheers, CD


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations! =D> 

Carlos


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nice work*

Congratulations
I like the rock work in your set-up.

Ken


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

sweet. You going to enter into the AB or ADA contest? or even the AGA when that comes around?


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Congratulations on your win! Your tank is really well-designed. 

I entered in December and won with my planted tank... it's nice to see that plants are still holding out against the reef tanks in that competition. 

-Wolfie


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations! It's cool to win stuff like that, isn't it?


Best,
Phil


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx guys,

Yeah it's great to win something like this.
I mean, I like my tanks, and my wife likes my tanks.
But nobody else usually gets to see them.
I don't have any local friends that are into fish keeping.
So it's nice to enter a contest and win, and get compliments from my cyber peers LOL

Now that I've entered a contest and tasted winning, I probably will try my hand at entering some other contests.

I can't enter the March Fish Profiles contest, as being one of the winners I have to be a judge in the March contest. 
But in April I think I will enter my 20 Gal tank or my #1 - 10 gal tank which I just did a major re decorating job to.

Again, Thanx guys, CD


----------



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Cactusdoug! 
Great tank! I like the rockwork also, it balances out the green well (I think a lot of the "award-winning" planted tanks have too much green and not enough fish, plants, driftwood, etc.).
I know it's a ways out of your way, but us COAST members would love to have you come down and join us once a month, to try to get a bigger planted tank contingency going. There are a handful of us so far. You missed an excellent speech on low-tech planted tanks this last meeting, many of us have been inspired by it. And while you're here, we could steer you to some great lfs's that would make your day trip worthwhile. 
Please consider joining us for the next meeting!


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi WW,

Good to see you over here...

I really wanted to come to last months meeting, but just could not make it.

I am planning to come to the May meeting. It's May 2nd, right?
Do you know who the speaker is and what the topic will be?

I entered my 10 Gal #1 in the contest this month, I did a major redo during Febuary and some more in March.

Heres a pic that was taken on 4/4/04

CD


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you, Sir Kevin.

I really enjoy this tank.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Congrats, cactusman!!!!! That's awesome!! I hope you enter into other contests too!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats CD. Glad to see someone around here won. 

\/ 

Matt


----------

